# GASTON-NC - CLOSING THURS 12/11 TO REDO FLOORS



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FOLKS, THIS IS PART OF THE ‘ISSUES’ THAT THE STATE INSPECTION FOUND WHEN THEY DID THE GASTON COUNTY INSPECTION. THE FLOORS ARE BEING REDONE THIS WEEK



IF YOU CAN ANYWAY POSSIBLE FOSTER A PET NOW, CONTACT THE LADIES BELOW IMMEDIATELY. MANY PETS WILL BE PTS !!!!

GASTON (Dallas) North Carolina

The floors in the kennel area (adoption kennels) are scheduled to be sealed starting this Thursday. The shelter needs to foster out all of the adoptable animals by Wednesday at 5pm. This is urgent. If these animals cannot be moved, they may be killed as there is no other place for them to be kept while this work is being done. People who can assist are: 





Kathy Cole 704-914-5409

Marcie B 704-914-7499

Rhonda 704-914-5229

Jessica 1828-217-5769



PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope this is the one that you're talking about that I've provided the link to:

http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/hknlinq.aspx?,,,,0


----------

